# North Alabama GTG For Sale/WTB/Trade Thread



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Someone suggested we split the stuff we're bringing to the GTG (info here) this weekend in to a separate thread for better exposure. This could probably go in to the Classifieds section but I think since it's things we're bringing to the GTG to sell, it goes best here. 


A couple preliminary rules just in case it's needed:

This thread is ONLY FOR PEOPLE ATTENDING THE GTG!
No shipping of items, etc and all items must be bought/traded in person. 
I'll have a computer on hand if anyone would rather send payment via paypal for whatever reason (some people don't carry a lot of cash or they want to put it on credit card tied to PP). 
If you post here and I know you're not coming and/or you say shipping only, I'm deleting your post. This is not a thread for someone looking to skirt the 50 posts rules. Again, this is only for people coming to the GTG and intending to sell the items in person there.

That said...
I'll start since I've got a few things I'd like to sell without having to ship. Maybe one of you guys will see something you like.


*
Pair of Peerless SLS 8 drivers. * 
Condition is about 6/10. Silicone and wear on the flange, but otherwise just fine.
Peerless 830667 8" Paper Cone SLS Subwoofer

$60 bucks.










​
*Infinity Reference 1262w 12" subwoofer.*
Amazon.com: Infinity Reference 1262w 12-Inch 1200-watt High-Performance Subwoofer (Dual Voice Coil): Electronics

Condition 9.5/10. Used twice... as in two times.

$60 buckaroos.

Still in temp box I made for cabin gain testing. Box doesn't come with it unless you really want it. Personally, I wouldn't use it in a true install. It's not very sturdy; just does the job for testing install locations.









​


*Peerless XLS 830515 12" Subwoofer:*
Peerless 830515 Xls Car 12" Subwoofer
http://www.d-s-t.com.au/data/Peerless/830515.pdf

$120. It's in mint condition. It's quite a beast. I'd love to keep it, but would rather put the money toward the test stands.




















Feel free to post what you plan to bring.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think Nick (nar93da) has called dibs on the sls 8's, but lmk if you're interested in case he's not anymore.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

LOVE the terminal plate on the test box Erin

I have a couple things that I wouldn't mind getting rid of.

PAIR of REX10d4's. Subs are at least 8/10 in condition and 10/10 in function. Would work great in a significant others car or to just "sit on". $50 and I'll even carry them to your car for ya

PG X400.1 amp. Has the top two rubber boots but not the bottoms where the wires hook up at. Those things never worked out right for me so I left them off. Who knows where they ended up after 5 years. This amp is about 6-7/10 in looks and 10/10 in function. This amp has never flinched, sneezed, farted, pissed or moaned. Just a good solid and reliable 416rms from 1-4 ohms. I'd still be running it but needed something a little more flexible on power and MOAR POWAH. Since a pair of the rubber thingies are missing I'll do $90. Worked great with the re10's above

I'll post pics in a bit. Stay tuned for your daily news.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Usher 8945A 7" midbass/midrange drivers. $165


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I have two versions of the Scan Illuminator tweets($200 pair-used), two pairs of Altec tweets with passives($40 pair-BNIB-passive does have a mid out). Have several others. Will get an inventory together.

head units: Alpine 7904, Premier M88, Sound Monitor 450

If anyone needs some old school power let me know. Have Orion 280GX's all the way up to Orion 2350GX's. Think there is one 225HCCA and either 500.2 or 500.4 XTR as well. Alpine 3545, Linear Power 8002SW with shroud, couple of LP 2002's. New school power: Zapco DC's- 360.4 BNIB, 1000.4's, 1100.1's. Will have to check stock when I get home if there is any interest.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a lot of stuff, man!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've got a bunch of crap I could list to, but I wouldn't know where to start. I was planning to drive the car down, if I were to try to sell this crap I would need the truck.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a lot of stuff as well, maybe I should make a list in case someone might be interested in any of it.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

If anyone has either 2 12" or a single 15" that is suitable for IB use I would be interested in them. I'm needing something for my G.

If anyone would be interested in either of the Planet Audio HVT amps I'd be willing to sell them at the GTG if the price is right. Just let me know.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this is gonna be like a super flea market sale! I feel like I need to break out the fake oakley's (aka: foakley's). 


Someone wanna bring a table to set this stuff up on?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

We could sit up individual stands along the end of the cul-de-sac. My stand would have the Sanford & Son sign over it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good!!!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

There's more. The Scan tweets are the main thing. They should move really quick. And they are small.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Please don't set your booth up next to mine. You'll make me look bad and take all of my customers.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, I looked thru my boxes, up for sale - let me know BEFORE I leave aturday if you are interested ...

Alpine 9853
Audio control DQT
Audio control DQX
Audio control DDC
Audio control EQT(X2)
Audio control 4XS
Audio control Four.1
pheonix Gold TBA-1
Audio control EQL

This would be round one, maybe more stuff at the next GTG


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If anyone is looking to try out some cheaper stuff I have 2 sets of drivers I'm never gonna use. I did free air test them for a few minutes but that's it.

Vifa TP16WJ-06-08 - $20 pair
Tang Band W3-1053SC - $10 pair


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

for sale audio technology c-quenze 18cm freshly reconded in november still sitting in the box...

wtb. zapco phone cable thing.lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

We have a lot of crap laying around between all of us

Jason would need a semi truck to put even a small dent in his hoarded gearoke:

My stuff will be on the tailgate of the white Ram.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pair Peerless 6.5 midbass with Nomex cone- brand new $75


And obviously various Audison and Hertz gear- feel free to PM me if you're looking for something.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like everyone is selling but not much, if any interest in buying (I can't see other peoples PMs)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

agreed. no interest here but once you see things in person, the wallets start to come out.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

so you're saying I should just load all the stuff up ? sure would be less hassle to sell the stuff in person - I DESPISE fleabay


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm looking for a pair of Hybrid L8's. I need the v1 series since the small dimension changes in the V2 & SE do matter in my case.

What I'll have for sale:

JL Audio ZR800-CW (Pair LNIB Condition)-$250
JBL GTi 400's (3-Good Used Condition)*-pricing TBD
6'-4" of MLV (about 27sq/ft)-$6/ft

* These JBL GTi mids are AWESOME. I'm using the 5.25" in my build if anybody wants to hear how they sound. For somebody considering using a center channel, you could buy all three and get down to 150hz or so with these and hit 110db (per driver-116db w/ all 3) on around 100w ea.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

pionkej said:


> I'm looking for a pair of Hybrid L8's. I need the v1 series since the small dimension changes in the V2 & SE do matter in my case.
> 
> What I'll have for sale:
> 
> ...


I no longer need the L8's thanks to Scott B. However, I will have my FS stuff down there with me if anybody wants it.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Also have an Alpine PXA-H100 with KTX-H100 tuning kit for sale as well for $120.

And I'd like to buy peel and stick ensolite and CLD mat.. damplifier, raamat, etc.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

strakele said:


> Also have an Alpine PXA-H100 with KTX-H100 tuning kit for sale as well.
> 
> And I'd like to buy peel and stick ensolite and CLD mat.. damplifier, raamat, etc.


How much CLD do you need? Whole car or small area? I have around 5ft, I think, of raamat that I would let go for $5 or so. If your interested, I also think I've got (2) 10lb. blocks of NHMC I'd let go for $5 ea. as well. If you're interested, let me know and I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

pionkej said:


> How much CLD do you need? Whole car or small area? I have around 5ft, I think, of raamat that I would let go for $5 or so. If your interested, I also think I've got (2) 10lb. blocks of NHMC I'd let go for $5 ea. as well. If you're interested, let me know and I'll check it out when I get home.


Just need some more for my doors. I'll get the raamat from you, and possibly one of the blocks of clay.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

strakele said:


> Just need some more for my doors. I'll get the raamat from you, and possibly one of the blocks of clay.


Cool. I'll make sure I got what I think I do and get back with you. Do you have any need for MLV? I have 6'4" of it. I also have some CCF (but it isn't the peel n' stick kind).


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

How much CCF? My girlfriend will need some for her rear deck, and for that it won't need to be the peel and stick.

Just for the heck of it, how much for the MLV? I haven't used any before, and after gas costs driving there, I don't want to spend a whole lot. Maybe if someone buys my other stuff.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

strakele said:


> How much CCF? My girlfriend will need some for her rear deck, and for that it won't need to be the peel and stick.
> 
> Just for the heck of it, how much for the MLV? I haven't used any before, and after gas costs driving there, I don't want to spend a whole lot. Maybe if someone buys my other stuff.


I'll have to get a measurement on the CCF, it isn't much but should be enough to do the rear deck.

The MLV I'm selling for $6/ft. I have around 6.5ft, so I'd let it go for $36. It is a great price, especially considering the shippings cost material like that usually has. 

I tell you what, let me know how much CCF you need (I'm assuming probably 2x4 or so). If I have enough CCF and the 5' of CLD I think I have, I'd let it all go for $50. That is MLV, CCF, CLD, and NHMC. I may even have a roll of butyl rope caulk I could throw in.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

2x4 of CCF should be good. 

How does MLV attach to a surface? Or is it mainly used only for horizontal surfaces where you just lay it down?



My girlfriend also has a Kenwood KAC-X4R amp for sale. Powerful digital amp with full DSP. $120


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

strakele said:


> 2x4 of CCF should be good.
> 
> How does MLV attach to a surface? Or is it mainly used only for horizontal surfaces where you just lay it down?
> 
> ...


People use different methods to attach it. 

If you are laying it horizontal, most people use a glue sold at sounddeadershowdown.com. You can also just tape the seams or have them overlap and lay there under their own weight.

If you are going vertical, some options are to screw it down, glue it down, or rivit it down. All of those methods seemed a bit too permanant (and I cut 8" holes in my doors for my midbass), so I just used Gorilla Tape (super strong duct tape) around the perimeter to hold it in place. It held up without issue in a black car, sitting in full sun, 110+ degrees, so that is the method I would suggest.


----------



## peg_legs (Jan 31, 2011)

I will bring a couple things: Boston Acoustics GT22 amp, Infiniti Reference 10 (will check model number before Saturday). I am looking for MLV and CCF, and willing to pay for some time alignment tuning. I quickly crammed everything in the car and don't even have my gains set. Been traveling too much


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

peg_legs said:


> I will bring a couple things: Boston Acoustics GT22 amp, Infiniti Reference 10 (will check model number before Saturday). I am looking for MLV and CCF, and willing to pay for some time alignment tuning. I quickly crammed everything in the car and don't even have my gains set. Been traveling too much


I may be wrong, but I don't think there is a need to pay for t/a tuning...that kind of stuff it the purpose of GTG's like this. Hear each others setup, help tune, have fun. PM sent to discuss further and not clutter this fs/wtb thread.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ bingo. I have these GTG's for people who want help with their tune, want to listen to other cars, and just want to hang out for a few hours on a Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Exactly. People wouldn't help each other at these things if they didn't want to. Enthusiests caring for each other is what these things are all about. I won't accept any payment for any help I give unless you write the check to the ASPCABoth of our dogs were rescued from bad homes...and those people were family


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Speak for yourselves on the $ for tune. 











Kidding


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Also WTB ~40ft of 14 gauge speaker wire.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got that!!!!









In random 1ft, 2ft, 13.4ft, 6.7 inch, 0.75 inch, etc increments.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha nice. If you've got any long enough to run from the trunk to the front door of a car, let me know.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

And how about 4 right angle male RCA connectors.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Bikini's swap n' shop will be open for business .....


----------



## peg_legs (Jan 31, 2011)

I received an accidental PM about an ID sub, but don't have one for sale. Im not sure who it was from because I accidentally deleted it, sorry.

I will be bringing a KEF 12. don't see a model number on it. I also have some ADS 6.5 inch woofers and their crossovers, and a few ED 6.5 inch subwoofers

I'm keeping my Soundstream SS12s at home, but hoping to get some ideas on running them IB from you all.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

strakele said:


> 2x4 of CCF should be good.
> 
> How does MLV attach to a surface? Or is it mainly used only for horizontal surfaces where you just lay it down?


PM Sent on all the install stuff.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

If anyone has one I'm looking for a good IB 10 or 12 for a good price!


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I have two acoustic elegance dipole 12" custom made with dustcap instead of phase plug.
AE Speakers Online Store

I also have a few pair of scanspeak D2905/95000 large format tweeters with machined mounting plate to allow tighter fit to a scan 18w.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Anybody willing to let go of their speaker level output harness for their MS-8? I have some speakers I want to try as rear fill running of the MS-8's internal amp.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

strakele said:


> Anybody willing to let go of their speaker level output harness for their MS-8? I have some speakers I want to try as rear fill running of the MS-8's internal amp.


I don't have an MS-8 (and therefore no harnass), but I do have a modded Zapco Symbilink cable to run l-r rear fill if you want to hear what it sounds like. I should be able to program one button as "on" and the other as "off" so a toggle comparison can be made.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I have an extra MS8 speaker out harness.


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I also have a few HI VI "F6" woofers and SD1.1A tweeters, as well as, x-overs for the two if someone is interested in making cabinets for some home speakers. I might even have some parts express curved cabinets for them if anyone is interested.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I just remembered from another thread, I also have an Alpine 7930 headunit & 1204 changer.


----------

